# who has a cordless pressure washer?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

and what have you got? 

cost? 

and how good is it?

:thumb:

at the end of my tether, so .......


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've got a Sealey one which I've only used once , we bought it for the FiL who never used it so he let us have it back reasonable given it's cordless/cig lighter powered . It's packed away in the cupboard now probably never to be used again .


Mark


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Me!!!!!!!
Worx Hydroshot.
First one lasted about 4 years.
On my second now.
Gets used weekly on at least 2 cars.
Sometimes 3 cars if I have time.
It's nowhere near as powerful as a proper one, but powerful enough to get the car 95% clean with a prewash soak then jet rinse off.
Because its lower flow rate you don't waste much water.
I can jet rinse off a prewash, then after a 2bm wash, rinse again wheels and body of my 350z with just under 2 buckets of water.
One battery is enough to run through about 3 buckets.
But I use the Worx cordless drill too which came with 2 batteries so have spare ones.

I got the soap dispenser and a right angled attachment to do under the arches etc.

Amazon often do offers for about £120.
Caution.
There are 2 models.
One has a high and low power mode and the ability to remove the Lance toake a shorter gun configuration.
The cheaper one is just high power and can't become a short gun.

Low power is perfect for rinsing door shuts without soaking the interior :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If in doubt as to the power, here are results using it for a touchfree wash......just jetrinsing off the prewash.
All in all there wer 6 weeks of no proper washing. Just spray on Powermaxed Jetwash and Wax then Worx Hydroshot to rinse it off.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419956&highlight=Touchless


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

I've got a Bosch Fontus, I used it all the time before I got my 'proper' power washer.

One 2.5 Ah battery was just about enough to power wash off my Nissan Qashqai that I had covered in Bilt Hamber Auto Foam (applied through a Marolex foamer) I have got a couple of spare batteries though.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I use the Hydroshot, mainly for washing the wheels. I don't access to free flowing water, so reduced water usage is a must.
For locations without free flowing water is great, otherwise I would get a regular pressure washer.
What's your reason for considering one?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

toni said:


> I use the Hydroshot, mainly for washing the wheels. I don't access to free flowing water, so reduced water usage is a must.
> For locations without free flowing water is great, otherwise I would get a regular pressure washer.
> What's your reason for considering one?


no free flowing water and no electric either


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Citromark said:


> I've got a Sealey one which I've only used once , we bought it for the FiL who never used it so he let us have it back reasonable given it's cordless/cig lighter powered . It's packed away in the cupboard now probably never to be used again .
> 
> Mark


interested in selling it? money is getting tight when I consider what else I may need to get, cordless stuff, hoover, blower (maybe), .....


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Let me check it charges ok as it has only been used once by me to see what it was like and then it was plugged into the 12v socket . It's still like new tbh . I'll let you know if it charges up :thumb:

Mark


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Citromark said:


> Let me check it charges ok as it has only been used once by me to see what it was like and then it was plugged into the 12v socket . It's still like new tbh . I'll let you know if it charges up :thumb:
> 
> Mark


cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've a Karcher OC3 and it's a great wee machine. You *could* do a full car with it, but I reckon it would be more suited to doing the wheels or spot cleaning. The tank is fairly small too, but a couple of bottles of water would refill it.

@dchapman88 has the worx hydroshot. Hopefully he'll be let you know what he makes of it.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Do you still have to connect a hose to them cordless pressure washers?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

quite tempted by this one,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/VISLONE-Co...ee4f9&pd_rd_wg=aoSOJ&pd_rd_i=B08M9S44H5&psc=1

seems to be quite powerful for what it is, but again, its the unknown make that puts you off


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Do you still have to connect a hose to them cordless pressure washers?


bucket of water for me, if I don't get an all in one job


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

actually, quite like the look of this one too


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

You need to be really serious about washing the car to spend £350!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/HobbyAnt-Xiaomi-Pressure-Handheld-Wireless/dp/B07YTPK7YD


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> You need to be really serious about washing the car to spend £350!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/HobbyAnt-Xiaomi-Pressure-Handheld-Wireless/dp/B07YTPK7YD


bloody hell, scrap that, :lol:

doesn't look like they've sold many either :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cookies said:


> @dchapman88 has the worx hydroshot. Hopefully he'll be let you know what he makes of it.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


I do indeed have a worx. Great bit of kit for me as I cannot get a tap or power where I wash my car. 
It obviously isn't as powerful as a normal pressure washer and people do tend to compare the two. 
But it will do what you need it to do, it will pre rinse if you want it to, it will sort of snowfoam your car, it will rinse off all residue etc.

I wouldn't be without mine now

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dchapman88 said:


> I do indeed have a worx. Great bit of kit for me as I cannot get a tap or power where I wash my car.
> It obviously isn't as powerful as a normal pressure washer and people do tend to compare the two.
> But it will do what you need it to do, it will pre rinse if you want it to, it will sort of snowfoam your car, it will rinse off all residue etc.
> 
> ...


I know they aren't as powerful as a normal pressure washer too, I intend to do a good pre-rinse, soak with something like BH stuff, normal 2 bucket wash and a good rinse off, also to blow out stuff from, say, in between back window and bodywork, and boot gullies, etc

trying ONR at some point, to see if I can get the hang of that for light cleans


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

bidderman1969 said:


> I know they aren't as powerful as a normal pressure washer too, I intend to do a good pre-rinse, soak with something like BH stuff, normal 2 bucket wash and a good rinse off, also to blow out stuff from, say, in between back window and bodywork, and boot gullies, etc
> 
> trying ONR at some point, to see if I can get the hang of that for light cleans


Yeah it would do the trick for all that perfectly.

I've seen so many times people compare standard PW with the Worx, always frustrates me when people moan at the Worx reduced power like they expect it to be just as much! 

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> Me!!!!!!!
> Worx Hydroshot.
> First one lasted about 4 years.
> On my second now.
> ...


was going to order one soon, but then I saw they do a brushless one, and with you saying your last one lasted 4 years, Mae me wonder if I need to wait until brushless ones became more affordable......


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Just to add my experience.
I recently bought a cheap made in china cordless pressure washer that you drop a hose in a bucket from ebay
The pressure wasn't great if i'm honest, but better than using a bucket and sponge. I knew not to expect a proper pressure washer performance but expected something with a bit more kick.

Anyway, the machine started playing up and packed up after a couple of uses (not heavy use), and managed to get a refund (and didn't had to bother to send it back)!
I ended up getting a refurbished Greenworks GDC40 where a detachable bucket slots onto the machine and it has a proper lance.
The difference was night and day compared to the previous machine.
Much more pressure from the Greenworks which can actually shift a lot of the dust, grit and other stuff from the paintwork.
I still have trouble blasting off brake dust from the alloys though without using a contact brush to agitate it.

Well worth looking into getting one! 
I ended up paying £90 for the machine and it came with the battery, charger and delivery (all boxed as new)!
Check out ebay and e-mail the the seller to confirm if it comes with the battery and charger as they often use stock descriptions which say the battery and charger isn't included, but it may not be the case!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Who did you get it from bud?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I got it from Ebay.

There are a couple of sellers worth contacting to see if they come with a battery & charger:

From the same seller I purchased mine from:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402807201452?hash=item5dc92e1eac:g:MDUAAOSwLwdgg7eD

or this seller

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124596703998?hash=item1d028ad2fe:g:9REAAOSwG1VgZa59


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kh904 said:


> I got it from Ebay.
> 
> There are a couple of sellers worth contacting to see if they come with a battery & charger:
> 
> ...


going to have to do some investigation into what other brand use the same batteries, or vice versa


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> going to have to do some investigation into what other brand use the same batteries, or vice versa


I don't think other brands fit the Greenworks range (I could be wrong), but you can easily buy aftermarket batteries online.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kh904 said:


> I don't think other brands fit the Greenworks range (I could be wrong), but you can easily buy aftermarket batteries online.


yeah, that's what im thinking, but if I went down the Worx route, I could get their blower, etc :thumb:

need to do some thinking


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kh904 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to add my experience.
> I recently bought a cheap made in china cordless pressure washer that you drop a hose in a bucket from ebay
> ...


also, how long does the battery last?


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> yeah, that's what im thinking, but if I went down the Worx route, I could get their blower, etc :thumb:
> 
> need to do some thinking


I haven't used the Worx Hydroshot so it's difficult to compare, but I would guess it won't be better than the Greenworks as the battery is a beast and the motor isn't compromised to make it fit into a handheld device.

I think Greenwork have their own range and possible do a blower?

I can't comment yet on how long the battery lasts, but I quickly tested the machine yesterday by spraying all the car down with a shampoo solution, then blasting the car down with clean water without any issues.
I probably used it machine on and off for 20 minutes, and had to fill up 2 bucket's worth of water.

The next door are doing building works so my car is covered with cement dust etc. The machine blasted most of it off without an issue and to be safe enough to do a contact wash afterwards if I wanted to.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

kh904 said:


> I don't think other brands fit the Greenworks range (I could be wrong), but you can easily buy aftermarket batteries online.


I am looking into buying the gdc40, have you had a chance to try and snow foam with it? Does it work?

Based on the research I've done, the 2/2.5ah is a waste of money. Pressure washing is power hungry and you need the 4ah battery to make it usable. Or have 2x 2ah ones. Not all 4ah batteries fit, so you need to research first. Because the bttery goes into the compartment you need to make sure it's not too bulky. AFAIK greenworks make 2 models of 4ah 40v battery.


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

I bought this and I love it.

I have an autobrite snow foam attachment for my nilfisk c110. The nilfisk attachment works with the greenworks!!! Same attachment system and pipe diameter and o ring on both so that's a big fluke and big relief to be able to use something I already have - i'm pretty sure these greenworks pressure washers are not popular enough for someone to make a snow cannon for it if it had a proproiety connector.

I bought the whole thing with 4AH battery for £75.

I'm not shilling this listing - I promise - I have no interest in this business. But I bought this: Greenworks 40V High Pressure Washer Battery Operated GDC40- Refurbished Grade B | eBay I thought it was just a bare unit so had the idea of buying the battery in mind. But the thing came with battery and charger in the box!!!

The box did say battery included, the whole kit costs £350 new (thanks to the massive inflation).

I don't think the seller knows the value of what they have - they probably assume they have the base model and see that it retails for £140 so they just price a refurb at half that.

Caveat emptor: the auction doesn't say battery is included so I could just be lucky and got a free upgrade..

I was actually quite lucky with pressure washers because I bought my nilfisk c110 from cleanstore and it can with the patio cleaner attachment and the item pictured was the base model with just 1 lance and 1 nozzle..

I'll do a demo if I can and put it out there.


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

I've recently started using a Sealey cordless pressure washer which has about a 20ltr on board water tank . It's been sat unused for a long time so the onboard battery wasn't charging but it will possibly be getting a replacement battery. It runs fine when plugged into the vehicle power socket and after a pre-spray with some HDD road rage does a reasonable job of rinsing off.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

TigerUK said:


> I bought this and I love it.
> 
> I have an autobrite snow foam attachment for my nilfisk c110. The nilfisk attachment works with the greenworks!!! Same attachment system and pipe diameter and o ring on both so that's a big fluke and big relief to be able to use something I already have - i'm pretty sure these greenworks pressure washers are not popular enough for someone to make a snow cannon for it if it had a proproiety connector.
> 
> ...


it was between the Greenworks and the Worx, I ended getting the Worx as its easier to store for me, and I could take the Worx with me in the car if I need to, so its a lot easier to carry


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Fair enough. I wanted to get pressure as close to a mains powered as possible. So I can snow foam properly. This seems be the only one that comes close.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

TigerUK said:


> Fair enough. I wanted to get pressure as close to a mains powered as possible. So I can snow foam properly. This seems be the only one that comes close.


have to admit, im not really missing the snow foaming, and I really thought I would, now just pre was with Bit Hammier stuff


----------

